# training books, kits, tricks, etc?



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

So I am going to be getting a GSH pup, I want to train him into an upland pointer and flusher. I know the basics of training, but not much more. Is there a system, book, kit, trick, etc that you recommend? 
I'm ready to read up on just about anything but I also would really like to not waste time doing it. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Assuming your GSH will be close to a GSP in performance, I would highly suggest joining NAVHDA. Join the national club and they will send you the "green Book" training manual as well as the DVD. The Wasatch Mountain chapter is pretty active with training days and testing in the spring, summer and fall. You also get to interact with a lot of different breeds and owners and you can see what works well for others and they are always willing to help and give advice. It's a lot of fun as well.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

goonsquad said:


> So I am going to be getting a GSH pup, I want to train him into an upland pointer and flusher. I know the basics of training, but not much more. Is there a system, book, kit, trick, etc that you recommend?
> I'm ready to read up on just about anything but I also would really like to not waste time doing it.
> 
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Google Bill West dog trainer or The Magic Man dog trainer or Bill Gibbons dog trainer...

Your going to be looking at things such as the West Method...etc Stand up stand steady...

Also Dave Walker has some DVD's out that are super!


----------

